# Big Explosion in China



## Pluralized (Aug 13, 2015)

I'd turn your volume down. Doubt you've ever seen an explosion this big, at least I hope you haven't. Crazy.

My heart goes to the people incinerated in the blast and their families. What a place.

[video=youtube;Q04fV4j7A1w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q04fV4j7A1w[/video]


----------



## Mesafalcon (Aug 14, 2015)

_Geez._ That's nuts.

Thanks for this interesting (and sad of course) news, Pluralized.


----------



## escorial (Aug 14, 2015)

looked like a missile attack.....tragic


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 14, 2015)

Hell on earth! I read that the explosions were so huge they're now classified as a seismic event.

A horrible situation for everyone involved. So many lives affected. It's hard to imagine it.

I wonder what the blasts did to those in the apartment buildings seen in the video. :grief:


----------



## Ariel (Aug 14, 2015)

It was a warehouse that handled hazardous materials.  Firefighters responded to a fire at the warehouse nearly 40 minutes before the explosion.  Of the 40 people already counted as dead fifteen were firefighters.

Edit: The article I read this morning was inaccurate (CNBC).  Another source says it was a John Deere plant, and a third says it was a petrochemical plant.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh my God! That sent chills up spine. That is insane. What a tragedy for that to happen in a city like that!


----------



## am_hammy (Aug 14, 2015)

It's just so incredibly sad. There are so many hospitalized =( my thoughts and love go out to all those people and the families. I can't even imagine how they must be dealing with this right now.


----------



## The Green Shield (Aug 14, 2015)

A horrid thing to have happened.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 14, 2015)

Poor people.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 14, 2015)

No words can explain this. Sorry for the victims


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 14, 2015)

Been looking online at different views of the blast. Some are jaw-dropping. Others are horribly tragic.

I have a feeling the reported casualties will continue to rise.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 14, 2015)

That's insane. 

After reading a dozen or so articles about this whole thing, it's all so confusing about how something like this could possibly happen and nobody have a good explanation besides "they sprayed water on it and it got worse." The fireballs were just so massive, it boggles the mind.

You know, I saw another horrid video from China last week where a woman gets gobbled up by an escalator. It was gnarly. Having read most of the IBC code books, I find it massively comforting to live in a part of the world where building standards are enforced. Not sure that mattered with this explosion but it sprang to mind as I saw that poor lady sucked into the works of the escalator.


----------

